
Show HN: Pinny McBallface, an endless mobile pinball game - megamouse
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mousemob.pinny
======
NTripleOne
Interesting concept, but tbh it falls short in the physics department -
there's so much drag on the ball that it loses lateral movement so quickly,
and all of the characters that I've tried seem to rotate off-centre, which
just makes everything feel janky.

Also, it's commonplace to offer the "extra life for viewing an ad" AFTER the
player runs out of lives, not when they have 1 left, that's just misleading -
either give the player 2 lives and offer a third for viewing the ad or give
the player 3 and offer a fourth.

~~~
megamouse
Thanks for the feedback - I'm looking into both. WRT physics I think the
elasticity of most of the table is too low, so you lose your lateral momentum
whenever you collide with a wall. Needs some tweaking.

------
megamouse
This was a weekend hobby project. I thought this would be interesting to HN
for a few reasons:

\- It's written in Haxe, a programming language which cross-compiles to other
languages, and uses the cross-platform NME and OpenFL frameworks. So from the
same code base, I can compile for mobile, desktop, Flash or HTML5. I love this
language, AMA about it.

\- Developed using the open source cross-platform HaxePunk game engine:
[https://github.com/haxepunk/haxepunk](https://github.com/haxepunk/haxepunk)
which is undergoing a revival.

Would love to hear what you think!

~~~
NTripleOne
Are you paying for play store reviews? The amount of 5-star reviews with
completely irrelevant comments is pretty high; "been playing this for years",
sure you have, random reviewer with no profile picture.

~~~
megamouse
I'm not and I don't know what happened there. The number of fake-looking
reviews went up to ~40 a few days after posting this Show HN, and then started
disappearing shortly after. From my developer console stats they seem to have
the same exact (older, uncommon) Android version as well, so pretty sure it's
a single source. Not sure what kind of scam this is.

